# if not removing any tags or labels in the tshirts what do I need?



## forevercamismom (May 18, 2015)

HI,
A basic labeling question. We print for local companies, schools, sports teams and such. The all all have their preferred shirts (Jerzess 50/50, Gildan, etc) So we are not removing any manufacture labels. I would like to screen print inside the collar something like, Printed by Custom Creations By RED and our logo, maybe a contact number. Is that legal? should I add more? get and rn#?
Thanks
Rachael


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

It's legal, but I suggest you only do it with the approval of the customer. Some customers don't like an ad being on something they paid full price for. That being said, some customers (many times non profits) will ask for a discount on their price in return for you being allowed to print an ad for yourself. I rarely do this but I've been known to.


----------



## forevercamismom (May 18, 2015)

Would you consider it an ad if printers inside of garment under the tags?


Sent from my XT1021 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

forevercamismom said:


> Would you consider it an ad if printers inside of garment under the tags?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1021 using T-Shirt Forums


What's important is whether the customer thinks it's an ad. If you tell them ahead of time what you'd like to do, they can tell you whether they mind or not. If you don't tell them and they don't like it you might be in some trouble.


----------



## forevercamismom (May 18, 2015)

Ripcord said:


> What's important is whether the customer thinks it's an ad. If you tell them ahead of time what you'd like to do, they can tell you whether they mind or not. If you don't tell them and they don't like it you might be in some trouble.


Something to think on. Might change my wording on my papers say something like our screen printed tag is on all shirts we print, if you request it not to be there then the price per shirt will be increased by 50¢ each. Or something along those lines.

We have had several occasions in our private lives before we started printing where some asks 'who printed your shirts' and had no way of knowing unless we contacted the person who ordered for that group, be it kids sports, or a construction crew, or radio stations, etc. Just want to mark shirts we print for easy refferal of who printed that.

Sent from my XT1021 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Wouldn't it just be easier to attach a temporary tag or business card for those school/team/club orders?

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## forevercamismom (May 18, 2015)

lvprinting said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to attach a temporary tag or business card for those school/team/club orders?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


Attaching a temporary card/hang tag wouldn't help. When we were asked it was always 4+ months after we had gotten the shirts.
Like I said it would be discreet, under the tag thing. 
Have you never seen someone like and article of clothing and ask who makes it, then both parties look at the tag? Maybe it's a regional thing, but it happens here often enough to make it worth printing our info under the tag.

Sent from my XT1021 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

